# Steering Wheel Sticks



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

My gf's 2004 Murano has a weird problem turning. The wheel sometimes refuses to turn right. The opposition can by overpowered with more force and then it turns freely right, but it is very weird. The angle of the turn doesn't seem to matter... Sometimes it could be a slight turn, other times a more serious turn.

The problem doesn't occur when turning left. 

Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A faulty valve inside the power steering rack & pinion could give these symptoms. I would have a reputable repair shop check it out. Last thing you want your steering to do is jamb unexpectedly!


----------

